# Wir haben Resident Evil auf Netflix geschaut, damit ihr nicht müsst



## Christian Doerre (19. Juli 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Wir haben Resident Evil auf Netflix geschaut, damit ihr nicht müsst* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Wir haben Resident Evil auf Netflix geschaut, damit ihr nicht müsst*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## hahajajanene (19. Juli 2022)

oh man habe mich wirklich drauf gefreut. Werde trotzdem mal reinschauen und mir mein eigenes Bild machen


----------



## Calewin (19. Juli 2022)

hahajajanene schrieb:


> oh man habe mich wirklich drauf gefreut. Werde trotzdem mal reinschauen und mir mein eigenes Bild machen


Mach es nicht, verschwende deine wertvolle Lebenszeit nicht damit. Mach irgendwas anderes, schlafen, essen, das Haustier füttern, sofern vorhanden, Gras beim wachsen zuschauen… ^^
All das ist besser als dieses Machwerk. 
Aber du kannst es natürlich trotzdem tun…


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. Juli 2022)

Calewin schrieb:


> Mach es nicht, verschwende deine wertvolle Lebenszeit nicht damit. Mach irgendwas anderes, schlafen, essen, das Haustier füttern, sofern vorhanden, Gras beim wachsen zuschauen… ^^
> All das ist besser als dieses Machwerk.


Ich wette sogar meine Chemo vor zwei Jahren war angenehmer.


----------



## St3veStratos (19. Juli 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich wette sogar meine Chemo vor zwei Jahren war angenehmer.


Meine Chemo 2009 schlägt deine Chemo von 2020! Lass einen Film daraus machen!


----------



## Bummiberlin (19. Juli 2022)

hahajajanene schrieb:


> oh man habe mich wirklich drauf gefreut. Werde trotzdem mal reinschauen und mir mein eigenes Bild machen


Das habe ich mir auch gedacht und gestern entnervt bei der Hälfte der 2. Folge abgeschaltet...


----------



## Calewin (19. Juli 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich wette sogar meine Chemo vor zwei Jahren war angenehmer.


Eine Verfilmung meiner Typ1 Diabetes wäre bestimmt auch spannender. ^^


----------



## Nevrion (19. Juli 2022)

Ich glaube, hätte man die Erzählung nicht auf Resident Evil getrimmt, hätte man das als durchschnittliche Zombie-Serie abtun können, die Qualitativ irgendwas zwischen "Dark Matter" und der Verfilmung der Cowboy Bepob Serie. Die Resident Evil Serie beginnt schwach, lässt dann aber einfach auch nur noch nach, bis man das Gezeigte nur noch wie eine Art Bildrauschen wahr nimmt.


----------



## s1ro (19. Juli 2022)

Bin durch.
Also das jetzt alles so auf Lgbtq+ ausgelegt ist.
Die Böse ist lesbisch. Da denkt man sich nur Diggah.. weiß ich nicht.
Auf die Spiele wurde so gut wie gar nicht eingegangen. Da wurden einfach nur ein paar Namen übernommen.
Im Grunde ein Familiendrama mit Zombies.
1,5 von 5


----------



## golani79 (19. Juli 2022)

s1ro schrieb:


> Bin durch.
> Also das jetzt alles so auf Lgbtq+ ausgelegt ist.
> Die Böse ist lesbisch. Da denkt man sich nur Diggah.. weiß ich nicht.
> Auf die Spiele wurde so gut wie gar nicht eingegangen. Da wurden einfach nur ein paar Namen übernommen.
> ...


You have been warned! 😂

Wollt mir die Serie ja eigentlich auch ansehen und mich überraschen lassen - ne 3.x auf IMDB ist aber doch unter meiner Schmerzgrenze.

Schade, Gelegenheit verpasst, ne coole Serie zu liefern im RE Universum.


----------



## Rookieone (19. Juli 2022)

Ich habe die Serie noch nicht gesehen, aber gab es überhaupt schon mal eine *gute *Verfilmung von Resident Evil?

Bis jetzt habe ich 2 von den Milla-Filmen gesehen und eine Folge von einer Animationsserie. Fand ich alles nicht gut.


----------



## Garfield1980 (19. Juli 2022)

Rookieone schrieb:


> Ich habe die Serie noch nicht gesehen, aber gab es überhaupt schon mal eine *gute *Verfilmung von Resident Evil?
> 
> Bis jetzt habe ich 2 von den Milla-Filmen gesehen und eine Folge von einer Animationsserie. Fand ich alles nicht gut.


Den ersten Resident Evil Film fand ich "damals" garnicht schlecht. Alles was danach kam war Grütze.


----------



## NForcer-SMC (20. Juli 2022)

Ich verstehe nicht, warum man es nicht schafft einfach nur einen Film nach dem Spiel zu machen, also so richtig, nicht wie dieser "Welcome to Racoon City" Quatsch.

Bzw. warum nicht so, wie Silent Hill damals. Silent Hill, der erste Teil hatte alles, was ein Silent Hill brauchte und war echt super. Der zweite Teil davon war dann leider der absolute Müll, auch wenn man versuchte hier das Spiel zu kopieren


----------



## 80sGamer (20. Juli 2022)

Teenager funktionieren vielleicht hervorragend in Stranger Things. Aber hier? Einfach nur lächerlich. Und wenn ich dann auch noch lese "Musik von Billie Eilish", bin ich eh raus.


----------



## Rochus (20. Juli 2022)

Ich habe ungefähr in der Mitte der ersten Folge abgeschalten, da mich die Serie nicht gepackt hat. Dass man auch gute und spannende Zombie-Serien machen kann, beweist "All of Us Are Dead" und selbstverständlich "The Walking Dead".


----------



## Cortex79 (20. Juli 2022)

Solange Leute diesen Mist schauen... Von daher ist dieser Beitrag ein guter Anfang es nicht zu tun!


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (20. Juli 2022)

Für mich waren schon die Filme eher mau. Das hier scheint sich ja noch zwei drei Ebenen darunter abzuspielen. Wären die Spiele nicht so gut, könnte man das Prädikat " Eine Schundserie auf dem Weg nach unten" verleihen.


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Juli 2022)

Rookieone schrieb:


> Ich habe die Serie noch nicht gesehen, aber gab es überhaupt schon mal eine *gute *Verfilmung von Resident Evil?
> 
> Bis jetzt habe ich 2 von den Milla-Filmen gesehen und eine Folge von einer Animationsserie. Fand ich alles nicht gut.


Ist halt Geschmackssache.

Ich wurde von Freunden damals immer abgehalten, die Filme zu sehen, damals gab es nur zwei, weil die so schlecht sein sollen. Glücklicherweise habe ich nicht auf die gehört und sie trotzdem geschaut. Bis auf den drittletzten, jedenfalls den mit Ada Wong und im weißen Umbrella Stützpunkt, der war mir zu langweilig, fand ich alle super. Insbesondere der letzte legt bei der Action noch mal ordentlich einen drauf. 

Und als Fan von CGI Filmen gefielen mir auch diese. 

Ich gebe aber zu, mir ist die Verwandtheit zu den Spielen absolut egal, Hauptsache ich habe Spaß beim Anschauen. Und als Zombie-Actionfilme gefallen sie mir weitaus besser als 90 Prozent aller anderen Zombiefilme oder auch einem Walking Dead.


----------



## Mustafa2 (20. Juli 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ist halt Geschmackssache.
> 
> Ich wurde von Freunden damals immer abgehalten, die Filme zu sehen, damals gab es nur zwei, weil die so schlecht sein sollen. Glücklicherweise habe ich nicht auf die gehört und sie trotzdem geschaut. Bis auf den drittletzten, jedenfalls den mit Ada Wong und im weißen Umbrella Stützpunkt, der war mir zu langweilig, fand ich alle super. Insbesondere der letzte legt bei der Action noch mal ordentlich einen drauf.
> 
> ...


Die ersten Resident Evil Filme haben mir echt gefallen, aber die letzten 2 sind doch absoluter Trash.
Man könnte meine die wären so richtig niexrig Budget Filme.
Ich habe nix gegen Trash ich bin ein großer Fan ser Sharknado reihe, aber die letzten 3 Resident Evil Teile waren in jeder hinsicht echt schlecht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Juli 2022)

Bereue es, dass ich ca. 8 Std meines Lebens für diesen Crap vergeudet habe... Diese Serie ist einfach nur riesiger Bullshit und allein den Story Recap im Artikel zu lesen, hätte für mich einer vorherigen Triggerwarnung benötigt.


----------



## Calewin (20. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Bereue es, dass ich ca. 8 Std meines Lebens für diesen Crap vergeudet habe... Diese Serie ist einfach nur riesiger Bullshit und allein den Story Recap im Artikel zu lesen, hätte für mich einer vorherigen Triggerwarnung benötigt.


Hast du das erst nach 8 Stunden festgestellt? 😉


----------



## LOX-TT (20. Juli 2022)

da schau ich mir lieber nochmal die 3 Animations-Filme (Degeneration, Damnation und noch was) die waren ganz unterhaltsam. Die Real-Filme fand ich alle so lala bis furchtbar


----------



## Uatu (21. Juli 2022)

Rochus schrieb:


> Ich habe ungefähr in der Mitte der ersten Folge abgeschalten, da mich die Serie nicht gepackt hat. Dass man auch gute und spannende Zombie-Serien machen kann, beweist "All of Us Are Dead" und selbstverständlich "The Walking Dead".


Die erste Staffel Walking dead war super. Als der ursprüngliche Show Runner ausgestiegen ist hat die Serie sehr an Qualität verloren. Nach der 2. Staffel hatte ich genug


----------



## Pyronius (21. Juli 2022)

Ich habe mir diesen Müll dank Erkrankung auch angetan und kann nur zu 100% zustimmen, wobei Herr Dörre noch viel zu nett bei seine berechtigten Kritik ist. Tatsächlich ist nur Lance Reddick der ganz winzige Lichtblick dort. Was dort abgespult wird an Story und Leistung ist tatsächlich unerträglich und auch echt frech.


----------



## Raubhamster (21. Juli 2022)

Danke für die Zusammenfassung! Interessiert wo das ganze hinführt hat es mich schon, aber ich hatte nach der zweiten Folge keine Lust mehr es anzuschauen. 

Ich hatte zuvor alle alten Filme und den neuen Film angeschaut und irgendwie die Hoffnung, dass jemand die Sache mal ernster inszeniert. 

Es gibt doch noch diverse animierte Resi Filme. Einen davon hatte ich gesehen und der war gar nicht schlecht. Habe leider den Namen vergessen. Welche Animierten lohnen sich?


----------



## LOX-TT (21. Juli 2022)

Raubhamster schrieb:


> Es gibt doch noch diverse animierte Resi Filme. Einen davon hatte ich gesehen und der war gar nicht schlecht. Habe leider den Namen vergessen. Welche Animierten lohnen sich?


Degeneration und Damnation sind ganz cool, den 3. hab ich noch nicht gesehen


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. Juli 2022)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Degeneration und Damnation sind ganz cool, den 3. hab ich noch nicht gesehen


Falls es interessiert, meine Meinung dazu steht hier:


			https://forum.pcgames.de/threads/welchen-film-habt-ihr-zuletzt-gesehen.8065905/post-10126488


----------



## Knusperferkel (21. Juli 2022)

s1ro schrieb:


> .Auf die Spiele wurde so gut wie gar nicht eingegangen. Da wurden einfach nur ein paar Namen übernommen.
> Im Grunde ein Familiendrama mit Zombies.
> 1,5 von 5


Nah, da waren schon ein paar Insider drin, mit denen die "echten" Fans getriggert werden sollen. Beispielsweise die Mondscheinsonate am Klavier, welche die versteckte Klappe öffnet (Resident Evil 1). Oder in einer Szene ganz subtil und nicht im Fokus des Geschehens, aber trotzdem groß und deutlich sichtbar, eine alte Schreibmaschine des Typs, wie er in den Spielen zum Speichern vorkommt. Oder das mutierte Krokodil als Pendant zum Krokodil in der Kanalisation bei der Leon-Kampagne von Resident Evil 2. Aber irgendwie hat das auch nicht so recht geholfen, warm mit der Serie zu werden.

Ich fände eine reine Eins-zu-Eins-Verfilmung eines Resi-Spiels ehrlich gesagt stinkelangweilig. Das wäre für mich nichts Neues, sondern einfach ein nicht interaktives Spiel aus einer anderen Perspektive. Neuansätze sind herzlich willkommen. Aber, was hier bei der Serie gemacht wurde, ist wieder ein Chaos, welches dergleichen sucht. Alles Mögliche aus vielen Teilen der Spielereihe wurde in einen Topf geworfen und einfach mit absurden neuen Ideen ordentlich durchgerührt. Dabei ist für mich weder Fisch noch Fleisch herausgekommen.

Übrigens hasse ich Usain-Bolt-Zombies wie die Pest. Mit der Loveparade-Kunterbunt-Made hätte ich irgendwie noch leben können, mit Schnappi dem Krokodil auch, wobei die plötzliche Wendung vor seinem Tod durch Raketen zum liebevollen Beschützer-Haustier, das einfach nur kuscheln will, unerwartet kam. Aber sprintende Zombies gehen für mich gar nicht. Zombies müssen für mich so sein, wie bei Resident Evil 1: Verfaulende, stöhnende Schlürfer, die ihre auseinanderfallenden Körper gerade noch so irgendwie durch die Gegend schieben können, weil sie nur noch ihrem Fressinstinkt folgen. Die Zombies aus der Serie erinnerten mich eher an einen aufgebrachten Flashmob auf Kokain oder anderen ganz üblen Uppern.

Und seit wann ist Albert Wesker ein Afroamerikaner? Gegen afroamerikanische Schauspieler ist nichts einzuwenden, aber Wesker ist seit dem ersten Teil des Spiels ein arroganter, weißer Mann mittleren Alters mit Sonnenbrille und nach hinten gegelter, blonder Schmalzlockenfrisur, der übrigens seit 2009 und Resident Evil 5 offiziell tot ist. Plötzlich steht da Blade der Vampirjäger im Lederoutfit und behauptet, er sei der originale Albert Wesker. Okay!? Laut Serie hat er sich im Jahr 2005, also vor seinem Tod, geklont. Klonen... Bedeutet das nicht, ein ebengleiches Abbild von etwas oder jemandem zu erschaffen? Ergo hätten die Klone auch weiße Männer mit Schmalzlocke sein müssen, oder irre ich mich da? Das Einzige, was diesen hirnverbrannten Bullshit noch einigermaßen gerettet hat, ist die überragende schauspielerische Leistung von Lance Reddick.


----------



## Schalkmund (21. Juli 2022)

> Wir haben die Resident Evil Serie auf Netflix geschaut, damit ihr es nicht tun müsst



Zu spät habe die erste Folge schon angefangen ... naja bzw. nach 2 Minuten wieder abgebrochen


----------



## Wynn (21. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KQ0y6OkOh6M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



warum singt sie ?


----------



## Holzkerbe (22. Juli 2022)

Danke für diese geile Kritik! Dein Humor ist genau nach meinem Geschmack Christian 
Hab die Serie als Resi-Fan auf der Watchlist, aber da verschwindet sie jetzt gleich wieder - da ist mir meine Lebenszeit zu schade für. Ich fand schon die Paul W.S. Anderson allesamt schrecklich und Welcome to Raccoon City war zwar besser, aber deshalb trotzdem besch...eiden. Nur die CG Filme von Capcom selbst fand ich gelungen. Keine cineastischen Meisterwerke, aber schöner Fanservice und mehr erwarte ich ja gar nicht von Resi-Filmmaterial.


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. Juli 2022)

Calewin schrieb:


> Hast du das erst nach 8 Stunden festgestellt? 😉


Ne, es gab zwischendurch ja immer wieder auch paar gute Momente. Momente wann es einfach nur Resident Evil sein wollte, also quasi alle Szenen, in denen es Horror Action gab. Und nur diese Momente ließen mich weiterschauen, aber leider waren die wirklich so rar gesät, dass am Ende dann doch der negative Eindruck bei mir zurück geblieben ist.
Ich hoffe, dass die 2. Staffel, sofern eine noch kommt, primär auf klassische Resident Evil Action setzt und diese Möchtegern pathetische Drama Schiene stark zurückfährt.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (22. Juli 2022)

Knusperferkel schrieb:


> Und seit wann ist Albert Wesker ein Afroamerikaner? Gegen afroamerikanische Schauspieler ist nichts einzuwenden, aber Wesker ist seit dem ersten Teil des Spiels ein arroganter, weißer Mann mittleren Alters mit Sonnenbrille und nach hinten gegelter, blonder Schmalzlockenfrisur, der übrigens seit 2009 und Resident Evil 5 offiziell tot ist.


Er ist halt "zeitgemäß" ausgetauscht worden.



Knusperferkel schrieb:


> Plötzlich steht da Blade der Vampirjäger im Lederoutfit und behauptet, er sei der originale Albert Wesker. Okay!? Laut Serie hat er sich im Jahr 2005, also vor seinem Tod, geklont. Klonen... Bedeutet das nicht, ein ebengleiches Abbild von etwas oder jemandem zu erschaffen? Ergo hätten die Klone auch weiße Männer mit Schmalzlocke sein müssen, oder irre ich mich da?


Die Klonlösung fand ich im Ansatz sogar sehr gut, nur auch die hat man gleich wieder mit den Arsch umgerissen.😯

Hätte man das Original weiß (ähnlich der Vorlage) gezeigt mit einer Anspielung darauf das beim Klonen was suboptimal war und deswegen zumindest optisch andere "Ichs" entstanden sind, wäre es sogar plausibel gewesen.
Der Verzicht auf den Blade Gag wäre verschmerzbar gewesen, die Alterungsbeschleunigung ist ja auch Klon untypisch.😉




Wynn schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Extern eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Sie wird "ferngesteuert"


----------



## masto-don (22. Juli 2022)

der neue resident evil film ist sicherlich kein filmisches meisterwerk, aber da die schauplätze so gut umgesetzt sind und die atmosphäre stimmt, hatte ich trotz der schlechten kritiken und gesenkter erwartungshaltung, trotzdem meinen spaß mit dem film.


----------



## Calewin (22. Juli 2022)

masto-don schrieb:


> der neue resident evil film ist sicherlich kein filmisches meisterwerk, aber da die schauplätze so gut umgesetzt sind und die atmosphäre stimmt, hatte ich trotz der schlechten kritiken und gesenkter erwartungshaltung, trotzdem meinen spaß mit dem film.


Hier geht’s um die neue Netflix-Serie, nicht den letzten Film…nur für den Fall, dass du nur die Überschrift des Artikel gelesen hast.


----------



## Peter-Pe (22. Juli 2022)

Calewin schrieb:


> Hier geht’s um die neue Netflix-Serie, nicht den letzten Film…nur für den Fall, dass du nur die Überschrift des Artikel gelesen hast.


Die Filme werden aber im Artikel als Vergleich rangezogen. Der Letzte sogar ausführlicher. 
Nur für den Fall, dass... naja Du weißt schon. 

Bin erst bei Folge 4. Ist kein Meilenstein. Geht aber. Manchmal nerven die Zeitsprünge. Manchmal nerven die Kids. Manchmal nerven die unglaublich dämlichen Handlungen der Darsteller. Aber wenn bei TWD in Staffel 32 mal wieder einer allein ein dunkles Haus durchsucht obwohl die 20 köpfige Gruppe 2m daneben steht, und sich dann auch noch  wundert, dass er gefressen wird, ist natürlich auch nicht mega authentisch. Glaubhafte Story?! Hallo? Bei RE? Seit Teil 4 blickt da kein normaler Mensch mehr durch. Weiß nicht was der Autor da erwartet hat. Einen Protagonisten der durch RC rennt, ein Gegenmittel für das TVirus aus der Stadt schaffen will, dabei Holzkisten verschiebt, Briefe der Bewohner liest und sich immer mal einschließt um auf einer alten Schreibmaschine Briefe an seine Mutter zu  schreiben? ! Mein Gott, der 90er Zug ist abgefahren. 

Außerdem, Paul W. S. Anderson hat RE einfach vernichtet. ALLES was danach kam war Besser. Solange die Rechte bei Constantin liegen, wird immer nur maximal 08/15 Niveau rauskommen. Obwohl Anderson das sogar grandios unterboten hat. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass irgendein denkendes Wesen im Universum das irgendwann toppen kann.


----------



## Calewin (22. Juli 2022)

Peter-Pe schrieb:


> Die Filme werden aber im Artikel als Vergleich rangezogen. Der Letzte sogar ausführlicher.
> Nur für den Fall, dass... naja Du weißt schon.
> 
> Bin erst bei Folge 4. Ist kein Meilenstein. Geht aber. Manchmal nerven die Zeitsprünge. Manchmal nerven die Kids. Manchmal nerven die unglaublich dämlichen Handlungen der Darsteller. Aber wenn bei TWD in Staffel 32 mal wieder einer allein ein dunkles Haus durchsucht obwohl die 20 köpfige Gruppe 2m daneben steht, und sich dann auch noch  wundert, dass er gefressen wird, ist natürlich auch nicht mega authentisch. Glaubhafte Story?! Hallo? Bei RE? Seit Teil 4 blickt da kein normaler Mensch mehr durch. Weiß nicht was der Autor da erwartet hat. Einen Protagonisten der durch RC rennt, ein Gegenmittel für das TVirus aus der Stadt schaffen will, dabei Holzkisten verschiebt, Briefe der Bewohner liest und sich immer mal einschließt um auf einer alten Schreibmaschine Briefe an seine Mutter zu  schreiben? ! Mein Gott, der 90er Zug ist abgefahren.
> ...


Natürlich, aber nur weil The Walking Dead ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt eine völlig sinnbefreite Serie geworden ist, macht es die Resident Evil Serie nicht besser.
Immerhin hätte die Möglichkeit bestanden, eine richtig gute Serie zu machen, aber naja…
Du bist bis Folge 4 gekommen? Respekt! ^^
Für mich ist die Serie ein neuer Tiefpunkt bei Netflix. Das geht gar nicht.


----------



## Wynn (24. Juli 2022)

Habt ihr vieleicht eine volljährige  Generation Z Person die man als gegentest die serie zeigen kann ?
MS Marvel soll ja auch bei allen gefloppt sein bis auf Generation Z

Vieleicht wirkt die serie bei den anders ?


----------



## S3bi161 (27. Juli 2022)

Wynn schrieb:


> Habt ihr vieleicht eine volljährige  Generation Z Person die man als gegentest die serie zeigen kann ?
> MS Marvel soll ja auch bei allen gefloppt sein bis auf Generation Z
> 
> Vieleicht wirkt die serie bei den anders ?


Ich stelle mich freiwillig zur Verfügung 
Tatsächlich fand ich die Serie gar nicht so schlecht, wie ich es auf vielen Seiten lesen muss, streckenweise war die Serie zwar auch für mich furchtbar langweilig, die Dialoge vor allem in der Gegenwartsstory waren teilweise super trashig und der Plot eher schwach, aber ich kann sogar als großer Fan der Spielereihe sagen, dass die Serie mich immerhin zeitweise ganz ordentlich unterhalten hat, v.a. aber hatte ich keine furchtbare Zeit beim Schauen wie manch anderer hier offensichtlich.

Und obwohl ich die (meisten) Spiele wie gesagt sehr gut finde, glaube ich, dass der von den Spielen losgelöste Ansatz der richtige für eine Verfilmung von Resident Evil ist, da die Spiele selbst nunmal, wenn man sie halbwegs originalgetreu verfilmt, eben kein gutes Material für eine filmische Geschichte liefern, da die Lore einfach keine allzu bedeutende Rolle in den Spielen einnimmt und deshalb, jedenfalls meiner Meinung nach, nicht wirklich gut ist, zumindest aber keine dem Verfilmen werte Geschichte erzählt. Da fand ich die Idee, das ganze Geschehen in die Zukunft zu versetzen prinzipiell ganz gut, umgesetzt wurde es hier dann halt nur so lala.


----------



## Maintain (27. Juli 2022)

Mich hat's gut unterhalten. 
Verstehe wenn Leute es nicht mögen, weil es so anders ist. Würde mir bei meinem Lieblingsspiel wahrscheinlich auch so gehen. Über Logiklücken und damliches Verhalten zu reden ist hier unpassend, da gibt es sehr sehr viele bessere Beispiele. Besonders bei Resident Evil...
Habe jeden RE-Teil gespielt und sehe das hier als neues Setting. Mal ohne Leon und Chris alles Hauptdarsteller.
Den schwarzen Wesker muss man erst kennenlernen, aber er wird sehr gut gespielt. 
Die Zombies mit der Königin waren nett. Etwas von "The Evil within". Auch der Kettensägen-Typ war gut eingebaut.


----------



## andre9298 (17. August 2022)

😂😂ich hoffe ihr seid nicht ernst..so wie ihr redet sieht mehr aus wie „Geschmacksache“ gib Leute die die das morgen und Leute die nichts. Ich persönlich fande ich die Serien super spannend, und interessant, wenn die zweite Staffel nicht kommt ist nur weil Netflix auf solche Leute so wie Euch hört


----------



## xTomx2022 (13. September 2022)

Super Serie,echt unterhaltsam und gute Story.
Ist halt anders und das ist gut so,vielleicht wäre ein andere Name besser gewesen.
Finde sehr schade das es keine 2. Staffel geben wird,aber ich glaube das es irgendwann doch tun weil ich fand die Serie echt top !
Kann die Negativbewertungen nicht verstehen,da giebt es wesentlich schlechter Zombiserien wie z.B Z Nation ,die ja wohl echt schlechterer als diese !


----------

